# Accesos a Memorias USB (cerrado)

## JotaCE

Estimados

Me es urgente evitar que los usuarios a mis estaciones de trabajo usen memorias USB.

Hay alguna opcion desde el kernel deshabilite el uso memorias USB ????

O algun otro comando extraño que haga lo mismo ?

Muchas Gracias

----------

## gringo

se me ocurren varias soluciones, la obvia, no compilar el soporte para estos dispositivos.

Si necesitas este soporte ocasionalmente quizás lo más rápido sea compilar el soporte como módulo y añadir usb-storage al /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.

Asi no se cargará nunca a menos que como root modfiques ese archivo nuevamente.

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Otras solución supongo seria no poner el soporte de estos dispositivos en el fstab.

o que solo root pudiese montarlos.

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> se me ocurren varias soluciones, la obvia, no compilar el soporte para estos dispositivos.
> 
> Si necesitas este soporte ocasionalmente quizás lo más rápido sea compilar el soporte como módulo y añadir usb-storage al /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.
> 
> Asi no se cargará nunca a menos que como root modfiques ese archivo nuevamente.
> ...

 

Aplique la solucion de gringo de alimitar el soporte usb-storage del kernel, nadie podra usar memorias ni root!

Gracias

----------

